# Firehouse Mobile Inspection Software



## cda (Feb 15, 2016)

Anyone using Firehouse mobile to do thier inspections???

http://www.firehousesoftware.com/products/fh-mobile/inspections.php

Goods bads??

How long??

Much start up trouble?


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 16, 2016)

No we use iAuditor it's $5.00 a month and I created the forms for all the various inspections we do............ fire department budgets and all...............


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 18, 2016)

I was using it about three years ago before I retired from the fire service....... it did have hic ups but I cannot speak for the current version of firehouse software.... It is data entry consuming to get started if you do not have fire house as your main software.... also, firehouse mobile only gives you information for the inspections scheduled for that day/week... it is mobile software, if you are using a I-pad to do inspections and somebody calls or you need information about another occupancy, you cannot access that info from mobile unless it is one of your scheduled inspections for that day......


----------

